# Exodons in a 30 gallon



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

how many Exodons could i keep in a 30gallon tank?

do they require a lot of space? can they be kept with other ps such as pygos?


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Some say Exodons can be kept with P's.

In my case, 10 p's + 8 Exodons = 10 p's in 10 mins :/

They are awesome fish though. I would introduce them at a young age, so they will get used to them and not see them as a weak food.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

30gallon tank....hmm, possibly 8-20 of them.

they are mean as hell when they feed. very active all around too.


----------



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> 30gallon tank....hmm, possibly 8-20 of them.
> 
> they are mean as hell when they feed. very active all around too.


This is pretty good advice....^^^....Only because I wouldn't recomend keeping less than 8-12 of them....I had great success with 9 or so of them in a standard 55g....no fatalities....very aggressive feeders.....especially if you keep em long enough to put on some size....mine used to take the heads off of med. size rosy reds when they were like 1 1/2" - 2"....they go into a frenzy sorta like p's.....they don't stop moving though....allways swimming around in a pack, and they swim very fast. I would say go for it....get at least 8 or so and they shouldn't pick on each other too much...but keep in mind they will nip each other every day...usually not inflicting too much damage as they are quik enough to dodge aggressive advances.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

not recommended unless u try them as feeders. cuz they will be a quick snack for them. 
as for the amount maybe 8-9
i would do it but i have no more money... all my money is going into my new tank
good luck


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I'd try but I'm too poor.
Plus Exo's here cost like $10 each here. I'd rather get get a small shoal of caribe than 10-20 Exo's then...


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

My best friend has 15 in a 33g and they are AWESOME. 
BUT are not awesome at all with any piranha.... they will disappear like goldfish.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Freshwater General Discussion*_


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Pat said:


> My best friend has 15 in a 33g and they are AWESOME.
> BUT are not awesome at all with any piranha.... they will disappear like goldfish.


Talk about some expensive feeders...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i currently have 11 in a 10 gallon, i notice NO aggression, and they have been like this for a month...im currently looking for a 33long for them...but yea, they are working for me even in a 10 gallon.

for some reason, ive noticed one thing, the exos i got from George, are crazy but not crazy to each other, the Exos i first got from Pedro witch are sold now, were crazy to food and to themselvs.

pretty damn weird.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

i need to see if they have these at the LFS do they go by any other names? i got a 55g layin around not doin anything


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

they go by the names, exodon, exodon paradoxus, BuckTooth tetra


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

cause they like to swim and i ve neve seen them stop moving plus you gotta keeep them in groups of atleast eight to nine or more it hink a big tank is bettter, something over 30 is just my opinion


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

35 exos in a 55gal


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

lol are you seroius 35 in a 55 that would be crazy... and hella expensive...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lastgreengarden said:


> lol are you seroius 35 in a 55 that would be crazy... and hella expensive...


it wasnt that expensive..., and yes, 35 is a pretty damn big shoal..

im workn my way back up to my old shoal count of exos....i have 14 now =).... but they are WAY larger than the old ones i used to have (fast mover) but now they are probably also HUGE too....

how are those exos doing fastmover?


----------

